# I Got It!...24535 Sleeve Hitch..



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=f5a84173-1bc2-3b96-5060-7ca9782b61b9&size=>


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

well once you get it on your husqvarna don't forget to post some pictures


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

i wished the new sleeve was available last year and i will give thanks to willie nunez and usn ed for all their time and leg work to investigate this for us all. i saw an electronic lift actuator on ebay a year ago, missed out and didnt think about it since. looks like this may be the way to go.thanks guys.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

One thing that I was not expecting, and had not noticed on ED's diagram is that the hitch is designed such that you push down on the handle in order to lift the implement. This gives me pause because I can pull with more force than I can push(in this mode). This indicates to me that perhaps more force is needed to push a plow down into the soil than to pull the plow out of the soil. But, as I recall, farm plows dug in as you pulled them forward. So, it's a bit confusing. 
Once installed, there's no way to attach the bracket for the bagger, and the hitch sticks out too far aft(about 12") to allow the bagger bins to clear. But, the whole thing can be removed by undoing one bolt, then the bagger goes right on. 
It appears that the tow hitch hole can be accessed when the sleeve hitch is in the full up position(handle down and pointing forward).
Photos will come later. It's along story.


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

I got the new sleeve hitch and have already mounted it on my Gt 3000. It fits nice and the handle seems pretty strong. Also bought the cultivator and assembled it but did not have time to try them out. It seems to be disigned good and is very easy to take off.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie:

My 24535 is due here on 4/5. I have my BH box scraper ready to go. It sound like this is a good unit!


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

GT5000,
As soon as I opened the box and looked at all the pieces it appeared like a well thought out piece of gear. I read the instructions and was more impressed. One feature that it has that you might like when using the box scraper is the adjustable down stop. It makes it sound like you can adjust the height of the implement right there.
What I think would make it a super combination is adding the electric up down control, where you could put downforce on the scraper, and stop/hold it at any point up and down. I guess we'll see about that somewhere down the road.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Imagain having down pressure applied automatically! It's called "draft" in farmer tractor world. I remember plowing with a 70's Case with automatic draft, you could "feel it" as you plowed.
Wouldn't that be something on a GT Willie!


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, I'm a little bit familiar with automatic. I operated a CAT 14 blade that would follow a laser beam automatically. Talk about smooth! But, I don't think I'll be adding that to my little tractor. I might end up with a box scraper though, sounds like a useful implement for a project I've got coming up.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey look at Willie,
A week ago he couldn’t post a picture
No he’s posting scans of parts sheets !


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

aegt5000,
It was a fluke. USN ED posted this diagram on the other forum. He must've found it somewhere on the internet, it's the same one that is in the owner's manual. I stole it from his thread on the other forum. I already new about copy and paste, I tried it and it worked. Clean living pays off 2funny


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Hey look at Willie,
> A week ago he couldn’t post a picture
> No he’s posting scans of parts sheets ! *


What's next? A live webcam or flash animation demo? 

2funny


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Keep up the good work Willie! 
I want to see what it looks like installed!
:tractorsm


----------

